# NEW POWER RACK PICS SO FAR



## Parker2012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi guys , this is my first power rack ive attempted to build, so far so good, got the parts of eBay on their way so shouldn't be too long until its completed. all in all its cost me approx £75.00 to build so far. Let me know what you guys think


----------

